# [RISOLTO] scheda wifi tplink lentissima

## uoslagelo

ciao ragazzi. Spero mi possiate aiutare.

Ho comprato questa scheda: TP-Link TL-WN551G con chipset atheros e a detta di molti funzionante con ath5k. Bene, compilo il kernel. La scheda è subito riconosciuta, però c'è un però: l'associazione all'ap è molto lenta (sia in wpa sia in chiaro) ed è talmente lenta da essere praticamente inutilizzabile. Non è un problema di segnale scarso dato che l'ap è a due metri di distanza. Ci sono attimi(pochi secondi) in cui va più o meno fluida, ma poi si pianta e la connessione cade. Per rendervi l'idea: sono riuscito a malapena ad aprire la pagina principale di google.

Su win7 va da dio...quindi non dovrebbe essere un problema di scheda.

Ho provato sia con il kernel 2.6.33 sia con il 2.6.34-rc6, ma non cambia nulla. Ho tentato di installare i driver madwifi, ma ho l'impressione che serva un kernel vecchio (correggetemi se sbaglio)

```
04:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Compex Wireless 802.11 b/g  MiniPCI Adapter, Rev A1 [WLM54G]

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at febf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

   Kernel modules: ath5k

```

Last edited by uoslagelo on Sun May 09, 2010 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

hai già visto se è un problema che è già capitato a qualcuno?

----------

## uoslagelo

quindi anche tu sospetti un bug nel driver. Proverò a postare lì il problema. Grazie

----------

## ago

non è detto..magari hai provato se fa lo stesso in una live tipo ubuntu?

----------

## uoslagelo

si provato anche con ubuntu 10.04. Stesso comportamento. La cosa strana è che googlando c'è gente che non ha problemi con questa scheda usando ath5k.

Mi girano un po perché l'ho presa apposta atheros per non aver problemi con i driver....

----------

## uoslagelo

Installato madwifi e sembra che sia andando (sono in wifi). Il segnale non è forte come con ath5k ma almeno funziona. Riporterò quanto possibile al bugzilla. Grazie ancora

----------

